# First resto



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

Waiting on this bike to arrive from Ohio. This is going to be my wifes bike; same make and same model as mine. I plan on changing the color to match mine...Is this Sacrilege?? Dont plan on selling or anything just pleasure riding. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a beautiful original Panther. IMO: Blast away the original finish and repaint, and you're paying to devalue the bike and make it less desirable.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 19, 2014)

*Don't strip that bike!*

That would such a shame to strip away all that good original paint. If you want matching bikes then find one that has bad paint, or house paint on it and restore that. 

 A bike is only original once.

I also suspect the paint on your boys bike to be wrong as it's supposed to be red, that one looks orange, or is it the way the light is shining on it?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 19, 2014)

my wife had the exact same bike and I to had the same straighbar (different color), ended up selling both. Good riding bikes. Not sure how i feel about selling them. Still have mixed feelings.


----------



## spoker (Jun 19, 2014)

you could clean that one up,get a lite cover and sell it to buy 2 or 3 bikes that need to be done and have lunch money left for when you 2 go on a ride,one of the things ive learned is so not be hasty and get some other peoples ideas,i have restored too many bikes without thinking it through


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Orange*



baronvoncatania said:


> That would such a shame to strip away all that good original paint. If you want matching bikes then find one that has bad paint, or house paint on it and restore that.
> 
> A bike is only original once.
> 
> I also suspect the paint on your boys bike to be wrong as it's supposed to be red, that one looks orange, or is it the way the light is shining on it?




The bike is orange and black. I bought the boys bike as it sits now have done no work at all on it. I've searched and found no complete list of colors that wer availiable.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

Duck77619 said:


> The bike is orange and black.




From the pictures it kind of looks like the paint could be original? I see some wear to the decals, but no striping on the fork tho...? 
Good looking bike, Panthers rule


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Panthers*

Both bikes are Ebay finds. Sooo... After reading some of the comments; it seems that I would be screwin up altering the girls bike. Does cleaning up include leaving the chrome rough as well??


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Boys bike*



alw said:


> From the pictures it kind of looks like the paint could be original? I see some wear to the decals, but no striping on the fork tho...?
> Good looking bike, Panthers rule




The paint on the boys is new. The original decals were left on and painted around them. The paint under the decals seems to be a dark orange. The listing when I bought it stated that it was "professionally restored". Ebay being what it is......... who knows.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 19, 2014)

wd40 and 000 steel wool for the chrome will clean it to like new.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

Duck77619 said:


> Does cleaning up include leaving the chrome rough as well??




Looks like that chrome will clean up nicely; nothing wrong with that. You might already know but: don't try to polish the parts that are a dull silver color like the seat post clamp, axle nuts, spokes, etc. These aren't chrome-plated and were never shiny. Mild soap & water, compressed air, light wax, what I'd do. If you want to really get after the wheels from my experience they should come apart completely, nipples in tarn-x for a few minutes with a bit of agitation, rinse, light wax.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2014)

Duck77619 said:


> The bike is orange and black. I bought the boys bike as it sits now have done no work at all on it. I've searched and found no complete list of colors that wer availiable.




The Schwinn red from these bikes is infamous for fading to orange. Though I've never seen one that would have originally had a red tank--Panthers typically had the main color (black) on the tank. So, either the paint is very nice original but has faded, or somebody repainted it some years back and had it color matched from a bike that had faded paint.

I agree to leave that beautiful lady. 10$ in cleaning products to make her pop and 30$ for the top on the light and she's all original and beautiful, or 1-2k to do a true restoration in a color they didn't offer on ladies bikes.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 19, 2014)

Your chrome doesn't look bad at all. For rough stuff, hit it with 0000 steel wool and WD-40. If it's light, like it looks to be, just put some Mother's chrome polish on that same steel wool and polish dry. Sparkle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Your chrome doesn't look bad at all. For rough stuff, hit it with 0000 steel wool and WD-40. If it's light, like it looks to be, just put some Mother's chrome polish on that same steel wool and polish dry. Sparkle.




+1
Finish off with Flitz and buff vigorously with clean cotton towel. 
Careful with the braces, not chrome-plated.


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Thanks*



alw said:


> Looks like that chrome will clean up nicely; nothing wrong with that. You might already know but: don't try to polish the parts that are a dull silver color like the seat post clamp, axle nuts, spokes, etc. These aren't chrome-plated and were never shiny. Mild soap & water, compressed air, light wax, what I'd do. If you want to really get after the wheels from my experience they should come apart completely, nipples in tarn-x for a few minutes with a bit of agitation, rinse, light wax.




Any info is appreiciated. Remove the oxidation from the paint? I havent seen the girls bike with my own eyes yet; it should come in this week. I've already obtained a complete NOS still in the box Delta light; I'll take some up close pics when it comes in.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 19, 2014)

*Welcome to the forum*

By the way welcome to the forum.

 Don't be scared away by the criticism. 

The girl's bike in original paint, at (least to me) is worth more than the boys bike in the repaint.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jun 19, 2014)

*Paint the boys bike to match Girls*

Hey, here's a thought! Paint the boys bike to match the original girl's bike!  That way the boys bike will be the correct color, and the girls bike will retain the original, much more valuable paint.

Seriously. The blue is a nice color

Man I am brilliant sometimes!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 19, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> Hey, here's a thought! Paint the boys bike to match the original girl's bike!  That way the boys bike will be the correct color, and the girls bike will retain the original, much more valuable paint.
> 
> Seriously. The blue is a nice color
> 
> Man I am brilliant sometimes!




Seriously, I agree that Blue is a nice color.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 19, 2014)

Blue boys panther is a harder one to find as well

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

Ditto: that blue on blue with white stripes is beauty, save $ on plating, and you've the orig to paint match


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2014)

The bikes as they are painted now compliment each other and will have more visual impact when seen together, than they would if painted the same color. At least to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder if that orange indeed used to be red???

Check out Ray's amazing transformation here. I saw the bike at the LB Swap a couple months ago. Unbelievable!:eek:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53047-BF-Goodrich-Refreshed


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

*8~D*



baronvoncatania said:


> Hey, here's a thought! Paint the boys bike to match the original girl's bike!  That way the boys bike will be the correct color, and the girls bike will retain the original, much more valuable paint.
> 
> Seriously. The blue is a nice color
> 
> Man I am brilliant sometimes!




Brilliant!!! Thinkin outside the box!!!


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I wonder if that orange indeed used to be red???
> 
> Check out Ray's amazing transformation here. I saw the bike at the LB Swap a couple months ago. Unbelievable!:eek:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?53047-BF-Goodrich-Refreshed




I believe your right! Thats the exact color that under the original decals! Well I'll be....


----------



## Duck77619 (Jun 20, 2014)

Duck77619 said:


> Waiting on this bike to arrive from Ohio. This is going to be my wifes bike; same make and same model as mine. I plan on changing the color to match mine...Is this Sacrilege?? Dont plan on selling or anything just pleasure riding. Any comments are welcome.View attachment 156468View attachment 156469




Received the girls bike awhile ago. Seems to be ALL completely original. The tires (which are holding air!) are Schwinn Typhoon Cords. I believe I'm going to follow the general consensus and clean this beaut up and keep it original.


----------



## baronvoncatania (Jul 2, 2014)

*I applaud your decision!*



Duck77619 said:


> Received the girls bike awhile ago. Seems to be ALL completely original. The tires (which are holding air!) are Schwinn Typhoon Cords. I believe I'm going to follow the general consensus and clean this beaut up and keep it original.




Excellent!


----------

